# [SUR LE MUR] P2P/Pays de Merde/Bonjour la rentrée!!!

## alexou2643

Voir cet article:

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/technologie/0,39020809,39163670,00.htm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Informatique et libertés: les ayants droit autorisés à collecter les adresses IP
> 
> Par Estelle Dumout
> ...

 

Dans notre pays, la France, tout est formidable quand même!

On attend toujours l'été alors que le gros de la population se dore plus ou moins les miches au soleil pour passer des lois infâmes.

Jusqu'alors la CNIL protégeait relativement bien le citoyen du fichage automatique, il a suffit que les majors du disque fassent leur caca nerveux pour qu'on se retrouve avec un système arbitraire, ou le net français va être fliqué à mort. 

Quand vous allez chier le matin, apprécieriez vous d'avoir une caméra braquée sur vous pour savoir si le colombin à une belle forme? L'exemple est sans doute scatologique, néanmoins c'est au niveau de ce qui vient d'être pondu avec la réforme de la CNIL. 

Flicage, surveillance continue, avant le filtrage total. Ca commence par le P2P et on ne sait pas ou cela s'arrêtera.

Mesdames, Messieurs, Boycottons les produits culturels de masse, quelqu'ils soient, que cette industrie fasciste crève!

Voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule du soir.

alexou.

----------

## zdra

 *alexou2643 wrote:*   

> [b]Dans notre pays, la France

 

Pas le pays de tous ici  :Wink: 

bon oké je sorts -->[]  :Laughing: 

Fin bon de toutes facons les choses sont pareil un peut partout... La seul chose qu'on peut faire c'est voter pour ceux qui fond pas ce genre de choses... si ils existent  :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: si ils existent pas c'est ptetre signe qu'il n'y a pas que du mauvais là dedans...

PPS: sinon présente toi aux élections pour changer ça   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> bon oké je sorts -->[] 

 

Attend, j'arrive !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   bon oké je sorts -->[]  
> 
> Attend, j'arrive ! 

 

Bin m'oubliez pas, attendez...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaug

Je suis chanceux de vivre au Canada .  :Laughing: 

----------

## cylgalad

S'il n'y avait que le p2p, Internet, les brevets logiciels qui n'allaient pas. C'est tout le système qui est pourri : ça vous plaît de vivre dans une dictature policière dirigée par un criminel plébiscité par des abrutis sans cerveau  :Question: 

Je le redis : le seul avenir pour l'humanité c'est de se débarrasser des religions, du capital et des états

Vive l'anarchie !

----------

## kopp

de toutes manieres dans le monde capitaliste, toutes les mesures se prennent a l'avantage des plus riches

l'industrie du disque se porte eu mieux, mais faut qu'on aille privé les gens d'aller ecouter d'autre musique sous pretexte qu'il faut payer 20 euros pour avoir un pov' cd de 30minutes de musique ...

bien sur c'est le consommateur qui en patît...

des mesures anti piratage, ok, mais faudrait voir a les prendre dans le bon sens : baisser els 1284874 taxes qu'il y a sur les medias pour les avoir a prix raisonnable... acheté un cd audio a moins d e10euros je veux bien, mais a 25 .. non merci

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> le seul avenir pour l'humanité c'est de se débarrasser des religions, du capital et des états
> 
> Vive l'anarchie

 

j'adore ce genre de trucs  :Smile: 

morf tu dis ca pour rire, ou serieusement ? 

juste pour le sport je reponds un peu  :Smile: 

-le capital : qui va te fabriquer ton processeur si t'as rien pour lui payer ? (m'etonnerai qu'il te l'echange contre trois patates de ton jardin  :Smile:  ) 

-la religion : bah ca, ca se discute. les religions amènent pleins de choses pourries, et ne sont plus du tout a jour. (ex: ne pas manger de porc avait un sens, avant, plus maintenant). d'un autre coté, un individu n'a pas besoin de religion, mais je pense qu'un peuple si... 

-l'etat : y'a bien besoin de qqun pour faire des regles, non ? 

regarde rien que ce forum comment qu'il est stricte ! t'imagine sans regles ? on ferai que causer de porno, de pedophilie...

----------

## cylgalad

Avant de la ramener, ouvre tes yeux : des millénaires de religions, des siècles d'étatisme, deux siècles de capitalisme intensif, pour quel résultat ? Un nouvel âge des ténèbres avant la fin de l'humanité (plus de pétrole d'ici 2050 au mieux, pleins de nouvelles centrales nucléaires en plus des vieilles et le tout privatisé, police partout, liberté nulle part, etc...)

Au lieu de répondre en exhibant des préjugés appris par coeur à l'école et dans les média, utilise ton cerveau et apprends ce qu'est l'anarchisme.

http://federation-anarchiste.org/

http://dwardmac.pitzer.edu/Anarchist_Archives/

----------

## SirRobin2318

ééééh mon petit, pas besoin d'etre aussi agressif, on discute juste, hein ! 

alors vas y, explique moi en quoi l'anarchie ferait mieux tourner le monde, au lieu de me gueuler dessus....

(morf c'est pas en gueulant sur qqun que tu va le faire changer d'avis, hein... mais je dit ca comme ca, moi  :Wink:  )

----------

## zdra

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> C'est tout le système qui est pourri : ça vous plaît de vivre dans une dictature policière dirigée par un criminel plébiscité par des abrutis sans cerveau 

 

ben merde il te reste quoi comme mot pour décrire le régime chinois alors ?? (et encore la chine ils sont gentils tout plein par rapport à d'autre VRAI dictatures).

Je te rappelle que ton régime pouris il te nourris tout les jours, il t'as vendu un pc et une connection internet pour une croute de pain, il te vend des médicaments remboursé par la sécu, il te paye tes études, il te donne le droit de te présenter aux elections, t'as le droit de vote à égalité avec tt les autres citoyens, etc... etc... Bref je pense que tu critique un peut vite le systeme qui, il me semble, est le meilleur de tout les temps et de tout lieu !!! Jamais autant de gens n'ont vécus en paix et en mangeant à leur faim ! Et c'est pas ton anarchisme qui va nourir les foules hein  :Wink:  c'est un reve égoiste que tu as là.

Evidement le systeme actuelle montre des limites, n'est pas parfait loins de là et demande des changements constructif. Faut quitter le monde des stroumpf et regarde le monde  :Wink: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

ya hop : je suis d'accord avec zdra.

-pour resumer un peu : je trouve que le systeme actuel est vachement bien, mais loin d'etre parfait. 

mais je suis interessé par ce que cylgalad a a dire pour defendre l'anarchie, tres franchement, je t'ecoute.

----------

## tsuki-yomi

 *Quote:*   

> Faut quitter le monde des stroumpf et regarde le monde

 

on dit :

"Schtroumpf"

meme pas connaitre ses classiques tout de meme   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by tsuki-yomi on Sat Jul 31, 2004 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  sooooryyy  :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

Attention on est pas ici pour parler de politique !!

----------

## alexou2643

 *kopp wrote:*   

> de toutes manieres dans le monde capitaliste, toutes les mesures se prennent a l'avantage des plus riches
> 
> l'industrie du disque se porte eu mieux, mais faut qu'on aille privé les gens d'aller ecouter d'autre musique sous pretexte qu'il faut payer 20 euros pour avoir un pov' cd de 30minutes de musique ...
> 
> bien sur c'est le consommateur qui en patît...
> ...

 

Ce qui est révoltant dans l'affaire, c'est que l'industrie du disque, qui pointe actuellement du doigt des millions d'utilisateurs de réseaux P2P et les traitent de pirates, pour ne pas dire voleurs, est la principale responsable de leurs develloppements exponentielles. Il fallait s'en préoccuper dès 2000 quand Napster est apparu.

C'est pas en 2004 qu'il faut réagir avec des plateformes de téléchargements minables, à des prix complétement irréalistes. Actuellement c'est 0.99  un peu partout, soit 15 chansons pour 15 le prix d'un album dans les réseaux de grandes distributions, sauf qu'à la différence de la distribution physique, la vente par internet ne génère pas, ou alors vraiment très peu de frais de distributions comparés aux anciens moyens de distributions physiques. (prix du CD/DVD, marge des grossistes, marge des hypermarchés/disquaires, etc)

Bref, cette industrie du disque qui vient pleurnicher, se fout de la gueule du monde. A trop vouloir obtenir, le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et la crêmière, on finit par tout perdre.

Cette histoire de modification de la CNIL est un scandale. C'est une honte pour notre pays. 

Moi en ce qui me concerne, je peux vivre sans écouter le dernier album de la star academy, ou sans voir le dernier DVD de jamel dibouze, mais l'industrie des biens culturels de masse, peut-elle vivre sans que des millions de couillons comme moi achètent leur production....

C'est une question qu'elle devrait réellement prendre en considération.

----------

## zdra

Ce qui est bien dans tout ça c'est que tu as le droit de créer ton entreprise pour distribuer au prix que tu veux la musique que tu veux... Le systeme pouris comme tu le dis ne demande meme pas mieux que tu crée un concurance à tout ces merdeux qui comprennent pas ce que veulent les clients...  :Rolling Eyes:  Fin bon là on est d'accord que c'est pas facile, bien que ce soit plus facile que de se battre contre le monopole de billou, se battre contre la force des grosses entreprises bien implentées pour leur faire concurance n'est pas une chose facile... et donc ça évolue lentement...

Je suis à 300% pour les mp3 vendu sur le net à bas prix, je suis sure que dans le future ce sera comme ça que les musiques/films seront distribué, mais ça pose une grand probleme de piratage, encore plus qu'avec des CDs... donc je comprends les distributeurs qui préferent d'abord regler le probleme du piratage avant de se lancer dans de la vente sur internet.

Fin bon je fais le malin mais j'ai aussi des mp3 piraté sur mon disque...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## navidson

l autodestruction de l europe est entree dans sa premiere année ( c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est Dantec).

mais si on arretait d' ecouter de la merde et qu' on achetait des vrais disques y aurait plus de major , les vraies musiques auraient leur place dans les etalages , et payer 0.99  sur bleep.com c ' est pas de trop......

et y en a marre de ce pays de m.... où les gens se plaignent des qu' on leur supprime le moindre petit avantage, avantage qui je le rappelle permet d' economiser des sous tout en faisant eventuellement perdre de l' argent à des artistes (du moins les vrais , pas florent pagny (bon lui c 'est le fisc....)).....

alors messieurs-dames nettoyez vos oreilles encrassées de capitalisme répugnant et reveillez vous.... et arrêtez de vous plaindre svp

----------

## tsuki-yomi

le seul réel probleme c'est que les maison de disque ne save pas réfléchir, je veut bien croire que le piratage fait (un peut) baisser leur vente mais de la a dire que toute la baisse est du a la mule alors la NON !!!

faudrai quand meme voir que quand une personne charge la discographie complete de 3 artiste sur le mois, jamais au grand jamais il ne les acheterais si il ne pouvais pas les charger, tout simplement parce que personne (hormis les patron des maisons de disques) n'a les moyen de claquer chaque mois plusieur 100 ene d'euro dans la musique, seulement on arrete pas de faire de la pub pour le dernier album de duchmol sans donné la possibilité aux gens de l'achetez, c'est donc clair que les consommateur ce le procure d'une autre maniere.

si demain le P2P disparai ca sera toujours aussi facile de ce procuré la musique des dit duchmol, il suffira qu'une personne achete l'albmu et le copie pour les copains/copines, seulement il sera autrement plus difficile de ce procuré le dernier CD du type inconnu en france mais completement genial, deja qu'en france les nouveau artiste c'est pas toujours facile de les trouver.

allez pour finir un tit coup de pub pour un groupe francais :

vive les Superbus

----------

## Ti momo

Ué on verra dans 6 mois, il diront que leur vente ont pas augmenté à cause d'un boycotte des consommateurs IoI Moi ca me dérange pas le P2P mais comme je dl sur IRC je croit pas qu'il vont m'en empéché   :Razz:  Je suis conscient que je suis en infraction mais bon

----------

## kopp

Le pire c'est que quand on achete un CD, il n'y a meme pas 10% qui vont a l'artiste

cette année j'ai acheté une 20aine de cd (dont plus de la moitié a moins de 10euros) mais si j'avais jamais eu le net et profité du P2P j'en aurai acheter a peu pres... aucun

et c'est vrai que trouver les albums bidons de la star ac" c'est facile, mais des qu'on cherche autre chose c'est impossible

lutter contres ces majors revient au meme que lutter contre billou

de toute manieres ils sont associés dans leur projet TCPA/Palladium (ou je ne sias quel nouveau nom)

le but : se faire un max de thune en baisant les consommateurs 

quel beau systeme!

----------

## DuF

Le problème c'est pas les majors ou tous les vieux capitalistes de merde (car oui en même temps si on pouvait s'en passer...) mais c'est surtout tante Janine qui regarde TF1 à longueur de journée, petite cousine Jennifer (surtout elle) qui écoute laurie et fait bien pire encore, copain John qui pirate windows et tous les logiciels qu'il peut trouver !

Vous voulez un monde plus juste, moins pourri, changer les gens autour de vous et arrêter d'accepter que votre entourage fasse ce que vous ne voulez pas voir le reste du monde faire. 

Donc tant qu'il y aura du monde pour écouter/regarder/apprécier toutes les merdes qui passent à la télé, à la radio, au cinéma, ailleurs et bien il faudra accepter le monde dans lequel on vit.

----------

## kopp

duf : le probleme : va leur faire comprendre ca a ces gens !

pour eux, pirater c'est normal.. ce serait presque un droit : leur pc tournent toute la journée, la mule branchée et voila

pi quand tu leurs dit : moi j'utilise pas windows je suis contre (le prix, les licences) il me disent " t'es trop con, tu le payes pas c gratuit sur le net" 

quand tu leur dis : moi j'télécharge rien, j'suis contre le piratage il me disent : t'es trop con faut profité

mais bon euh ils comprennent rien a la vie ...

----------

## zdra

C'est vrai qu'on arrive vraiment à un extreme où acheter un CD devient carrément un honte, ou au mieux un exploit.

----------

## tsuki-yomi

 *Quote:*   

> Le problème c'est pas les majors ou tous les vieux capitalistes de merde (car oui en même temps si on pouvait s'en passer...) mais c'est surtout tante Janine qui regarde TF1 à longueur de journée, petite cousine Jennifer (surtout elle) qui écoute laurie et fait bien pire encore 

 

bah non la je suis désoler mais c'est pas le probleme, si ta soeur, ton frere ou ta petite cousine ont envie d'écouter lorie et qu'il aime ca et bien tant mieu pour eux(je signale d'ailleur que lorie a mergé grace au web), nan le probleme essentiel c'est que les majors nous mon sur le dos leur ratage, il comprenne pas que tous le monde ne trouve pas le dernier CD d'emma de la star-ac superbongenialatomberparterre, il comprenne pas qu'on aimerai de temps en temps des truc un peut plus nouveau.

----------

## DuF

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le problème c'est pas les majors ou tous les vieux capitalistes de merde (car oui en même temps si on pouvait s'en passer...) mais c'est surtout tante Janine qui regarde TF1 à longueur de journée, petite cousine Jennifer (surtout elle) qui écoute laurie et fait bien pire encore  
> 
> bah non la je suis désoler mais c'est pas le probleme, si ta soeur, ton frere ou ta petite cousine ont envie d'écouter lorie et qu'il aime ca et bien tant mieu pour eux(je signale d'ailleur que lorie a mergé grace au web), nan le probleme essentiel c'est que les majors nous mon sur le dos leur ratage, il comprenne pas que tous le monde ne trouve pas le dernier CD d'emma de la star-ac superbongenialatomberparterre, il comprenne pas qu'on aimerai de temps en temps des truc un peut plus nouveau.

 

Bah non justement si des gens ont envie d'écouter lorie c'est pas pour sa musique, c'est plus pour son image et parce qu'on leur a dit qu'écouter cette merde c'était bien. En aucun cas ils ont choisi d'écouter Lorie, c'est comme windows, c'est fourni par défaut et par facilité ils ne vont pas voir ailleurs mais c'est pareil pour pratiquement toute la musique actuelle. Tout ça c'est une question d'éducation, si ces gens là tu leur fais écouter quelque chose de plus intérêssant ils vont aimer et comprendre pourquoi ce qu'ils écoutent est "limité".

Maintenant il n'est pas question non plus de demander tout le temps des trucs nouveaux, car justement c'est ce que font les majors actuellement, toujours présenter de nouveaux "artistes" qui coûtent pas cher à produire et qui sont pas gourmands pour leur premier single/album.

Ecouter Lorie/Star'Ac/Popstars..... c'est tout sauf un choix, tout au plus de la fainéantise.

NB : Merci de faire une effort sur le français, ce n'est pas très agréable pour ceux qui lisent.

----------

## MacFennec

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi vous vous mettez dans tous ces etats.

Perso, je ne charge pas de musique via le P2P. Par ailleur, c'est tt de meme illégale de dl de la musique sans payer les droit d'auteur. Je ne cache pas que le P2P est parfois bien pratique pr découvrir de nouveaux artistes sans dépenser de l'argent.

On passera les arguments comique des major sur leur "soit-disante" pertes.

Faut arreter de penser également starac etc... Je n'ai jamais regarder ce type d'émission et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal. Si les gens commencaient par ne pas regarder et écouter cela ca irait pt etre mieux. J'appelle ce genre d'émission de la sous-culture ou de la merde en branche.

Enfin, ca c'est le probleme de la télé qui pousse les gens vers le bas au lieu de les enrichir. Ca fait extrement lgtps que je n'ai pas appris quelque chose via les chaines privés. Heureusement qu'il existe tt de meme la cinq ou arte qui sont la pr montrer que tt n'est pas noir en France (CF TF1 avec des informations récurrente: l'insécurité, le chomage, les terroristes, l'insécurité etc....)

Je pense de plus en plus à créer la télé du bonheur (ou la télé des bisounours) avec que des bonnes nouvelles, ca changera des journaux télévisé à la vision extrement restreinte.

Maintenant de la à dire que la France est un pays de merde, j'invite ces personnes à aller faire un tour dans les pays étranger pour voir comment ca se passe.

Certains arguments lu ici concernant le piratage via le P2P me font penser à ceux qui militent pr le port d'arme au E-U (Toute proportion gardé bien sur).

La tres grande majorité des personnes utilisant le P2P le font pr dl des oeuvres proteger (il suffit de regarder autour de soi). Donc c'est illégale point barre. Les sois disant révolutionnaire (anarchiste   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ferait mieux d'aller se coucher que de tenter d'argumenter et de tenter de crédibiliser ces actions illégales justement.

L'abus de P2P pr telecharger des oeuvres illégales condamne ce dernier alors que ce n'est juste qu'un outil. C'est surtout ce point qui c'est fort dommageable car le P2P ne se limite pas à l'échange de données protégées mais également à des données libres etc... (distributions etc... ce qui réduit le cout de serveur et de bande passante pr les sociétés utilisant cet outil).

Effectivement, on arrive à du filtrage pr essayer d'endiguer le piratage. Perso je m'en fiche (car ce n'est pas ca qui me fera acheter plus de musique ou de films) mais dire que c'est la faute des FAI proposant des solutions haut débit me parait fort en chocolat. Ca ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que c'était la faute de tt ceux qui utilise le réseau à cette fin.

Si il y a un chose que nous autres francais savont faire, c'est bien de rejeter la fautes sur autrui au lieu de se remettre en question.

@ bientot

Fennec

----------

## anigel

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bah non justement si des gens ont envie d'écouter lorie c'est pas pour sa musique, c'est plus pour son image et parce qu'on leur a dit qu'écouter cette merde c'était bien. En aucun cas ils ont choisi d'écouter Lorie, c'est comme windows, c'est fourni par défaut et par facilité ils ne vont pas voir ailleurs mais c'est pareil pour pratiquement toute la musique actuelle. Tout ça c'est une question d'éducation, si ces gens là tu leur fais écouter quelque chose de plus intérêssant ils vont aimer et comprendre pourquoi ce qu'ils écoutent est "limité".

 

Mouarf... J'aime pas trop ce genre de troll, mais là je ne peux m'empêcher de répondre : tu viens quand même de nous expliquer que les gens écoutant Lorie l'achètent car c'est fourni par défaut. J'imagine bien un disquaire spécial Lorie, et ne vend que du Lorie, avec différentes pochettes et les morceux dans différents ordres, etc  :Laughing:  ... Ca doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas mis les pieds dans un tel magasin non ? bon allez j'arrête, je fais de la provoc gratuite là  :Wink:  .

Sérieusement, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, et quand je lis qu'écouter Lorie, c'est une question d'éducation, je me dis que heureusement notre ministre de l'éducation ne se mêle pas de choisir les artistes appréciés par les gens à leur place...

Pour ma part j'ai des goûts très hétéroclites en matière de musique, qui vont de Sardou à Berger en passant par Sash!, avec quelques morceaux de classique également ! Et je le confesse, j'aime bien écouter Lorie parfois. Lorsque je l'entends à la radio, je n'éteins pas le poste, sa musique ne me dérange pas, elle chante même plutôt bien comparativement à d'autres qui sévissent actuellement sur les ondes (du moins : je trouve). Suis-je un mouton chef ?

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Ecouter Lorie/Star'Ac/Popstars..... c'est tout sauf un choix, tout au plus de la fainéantise.

 

Le CD est plus facile à insérer que celui du gardien de chèvre qui tente de percer avec ses bêlements en registrés en studio  :Laughing:  ? Ne t'en déplaise, je pense sincèrement, que même si les majors ne font rien pour aider les jeunes artistes "à texte", ils ne peuvent pas non plus les empêcher de percer. Tout est question de persévérance je crois, comme pour trouver du travail par exemple. Autant il ne faut pas forcément attendre de l'industrie qu'elle se lance corps et âme dans tout projet qu'on lui propose, autant il ne faut pas attendre indéfiniment que le gouvernement se bouge pour te trouver du boulot (pas toi spécifiquement hein !).

Je finirais sur un vieil adage : aides-toi... les majors t'aideront  :Laughing:  !

PS : le p2p c'est un moyen pas une fin, inutile de tergiverser 3 jours là-dessus.

----------

## Starch

Bonjour

Le problème évoqué ici n'est pas plus celui de la limitation du piratage, qui doit bien arriver à un moment ou un autre que celui de la limitation de nos droits fondamentaux sous ce prétexte.

Mettons à part que le fait que cette loi de collecte IP soit risible sans la participation active de tous les ISP pour empêcher le spoofing  :Smile: . Le problèmùe reste que l'on accorde aux "ayants-droits de la création culturelle" (je voudrais bien savoir qui c'est ça... c'est super précis comme dénomination je trouve...) une ouverture sur ta vie privée.

Jusqu'à il y'a quelques années (avant le nivellement par le bas du à la formation de l'Europe) nous disposions en France de belles et bonnes choses vis à vis de la loi, qui ne méritaient qu'un gros dépoussiérage pour s'adapter aux conditions actuelles. 

Seulement voilà, toutes ces lois étaient trop empreintes de présomption d'innocence pour le monde actuel. Aujourd'hui tout le monde est un terroriste, et tout le monde doit être surveillé. Et l'Etat, pas seulement le notre, est en train de déléguer cela aux entreprises. Quasiment de la privatisation de la police et de la gendarmerie.

Après, crier sur l'un ou sur l'autre, soyons francs. Ce texte de loi a été proposé par le gouvernement Jospin, alors que la gauche gueule alors que la droite l'applique... Tout le monde est coupable y compris moi, y compris vous. Mais c'est normal, tant qu'on a pas faim on se laisse mener, c'est ça la condition humaine.

Je suis d'accord avec MacFennec sur un point qui est apparent dans son post. Chaque citoyen dispose de droits, mais aussi de devoirs. Certains sont les deux d'ailleurs, comme le vote. Un devoir important est de respecter la loi, même si on la trouve injuste. Un droit important est de pouvoir constester librement cette loi que l'on trouve injuste. Actuellement je trouve déplorable que l'on profite de ses droits sans accomplir ses devoirs... (et j'avoue que je suis coupable également). 

Je digresse, je digresse, revenons au point de départ, pour résumer : si cette loi parait dangereuse ce n'est pas parce que je ne vais plus pouvoir télécharger du Marcel et son orchestre sur le net, mais parce que si je le fais alors ce n'est pas les flics qui vont me ficher, mais les majors...

++

Starch' -- hésitez pas à taper

----------

## DuF

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mouarf... J'aime pas trop ce genre de troll, mais là je ne peux m'empêcher de répondre : tu viens quand même de nous expliquer que les gens écoutant Lorie l'achètent car c'est fourni par défaut. J'imagine bien un disquaire spécial Lorie, et ne vend que du Lorie, avec différentes pochettes et les morceux dans différents ordres, etc  ... Ca doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas mis les pieds dans un tel magasin non ? bon allez j'arrête, je fais de la provoc gratuite là  .

 

Le dernier disquaire chez qui je suis allé c'était il y a 10 jours et c'est : www.dysphorie.fr et quand je dis que j'y suis allé c'est que j'ai réellement mis les pieds (en fait j'avoue j'ai suivi des amis là bas et coïncidence hier soir sur le net j'ai vu qu'ils avaient un album que je cherche donc je vais y retourner cette fois pour faire un achat).

Le sens de ce que je voulais dire est que tout le monde subit un matraquage marketing, le nier serait ridicule.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sérieusement, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, et quand je lis qu'écouter Lorie, c'est une question d'éducation, je me dis que heureusement notre ministre de l'éducation ne se mêle pas de choisir les artistes appréciés par les gens à leur place...

 

houla éducatin ne veut pas forcément dire "éducation scolaire", en tout cas ce n'est pas dans ce sens là que je l'ai utilisé, mais dans un sens beaucoup plus large lié à l'ouverture d'esprit.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour ma part j'ai des goûts très hétéroclites en matière de musique, qui vont de Sardou à Berger en passant par Sash!, avec quelques morceaux de classique également ! Et je le confesse, j'aime bien écouter Lorie parfois. Lorsque je l'entends à la radio, je n'éteins pas le poste, sa musique ne me dérange pas, elle chante même plutôt bien comparativement à d'autres qui sévissent actuellement sur les ondes (du moins : je trouve). Suis-je un mouton chef ?

 

Je vais me retenir de dire réellement ce que je pense mais à part la musique classique le reste ne fera pas long feu dans l'inconscient collectif.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Le CD est plus facile à insérer que celui du gardien de chèvre qui tente de percer avec ses bêlements en registrés en studio  ? Ne t'en déplaise, je pense sincèrement, que même si les majors ne font rien pour aider les jeunes artistes "à texte", ils ne peuvent pas non plus les empêcher de percer. Tout est question de persévérance je crois, comme pour trouver du travail par exemple. Autant il ne faut pas forcément attendre de l'industrie qu'elle se lance corps et âme dans tout projet qu'on lui propose, autant il ne faut pas attendre indéfiniment que le gouvernement se bouge pour te trouver du boulot (pas toi spécifiquement hein !).

 

Encore une fois tu prends les mots au premier degré (la 3ème fois, ça commence à faire beaucoup), quand je parlais de fainéantise et de facilité, il s'agit d'une image, une métaphore, un symbole pour indiquer que les gens écoutent la musique qui leur ait le plus facile d'accès, celle qu'on leur sert tous les jours en boucles et 10 par jour sur les mêmes radios.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je finirais sur un vieil adage : aides-toi... les majors t'aideront  !
> 
> PS : le p2p c'est un moyen pas une fin, inutile de tergiverser 3 jours là-dessus.

 

Lorie est et restera de la merde musicale !

----------

## zdra

MacFennec : bien d'accord avec toi ! 

Moi je crois que ces "restrictions de vie privée" ne dérangent que ceux qui ont qqch à cacher, et tant mieux qu'ils soient dérangé si ils font qqch d'illégal.

----------

## anigel

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Le dernier disquaire chez qui je suis allé c'était il y a 10 jours et c'est : www.dysphorie.fr et quand je dis que j'y suis allé c'est que j'ai réellement mis les pieds (en fait j'avoue j'ai suivi des amis là bas et coïncidence hier soir sur le net j'ai vu qu'ils avaient un album que je cherche donc je vais y retourner cette fois pour faire un achat).
> 
> Le sens de ce que je voulais dire est que tout le monde subit un matraquage marketing, le nier serait ridicule.

 

Qui le nie ? Ne serait-ce pas dans l'ordre de ce monde capitaliste de faire de la publicité pour ce qui rapporte le plus ? Crois-tu que Sony soit une entreprise philantrope ? Toi-même si tu y travaillais, opterais-tu pour une politique qui assure ton salaire et le contenu de la gamelle de ta famille ? Ou choisirais-tu une politique d'exception culturelle vouée à la faillite, et donc à ta mise au chômage ?

 *DuF wrote:*   

> houla éducatin ne veut pas forcément dire "éducation scolaire", en tout cas ce n'est pas dans ce sens là que je l'ai utilisé, mais dans un sens beaucoup plus large lié à l'ouverture d'esprit.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je vais me retenir de dire réellement ce que je pense mais à part la musique classique le reste ne fera pas long feu dans l'inconscient collectif.

 

Ne te retiens pas, tes goûts valent les miens ! Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de critiquer ta personne, rapport à tes goûts musicaux; la musique que tu écoutes, rapport à mes propres sensibilités, en revanche : oui. Ce qui ne fait pas de moi un référent des qualités musicales des productions actuelles. Tout la différence est là... 

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Encore une fois tu prends les mots au premier degré (la 3ème fois, ça commence à faire beaucoup), quand je parlais de fainéantise et de facilité, il s'agit d'une image, une métaphore, un symbole pour indiquer que les gens écoutent la musique qui leur ait le plus facile d'accès, celle qu'on leur sert tous les jours en boucles et 10 par jour sur les mêmes radios.

 

Non, non... il s'agissait bien de second degré, relis attentivement  :Laughing:  !

 *Duf wrote:*   

> Lorie est et restera de la merde musicale !

 

Bref... Je me suis trompé. Je pensais naïvement que tu t'étais mal exprimé, je constate que non : tes propos reflétaient bien ta pensée, un peu bornée je le crains. Si je devais tenter de qualifier tout ceci, j'opterais pour du totalitarisme culturel.

J'espère qu'il ne s'agit là que de l'apanage de la jeunesse d'un esprit trop sûr de lui ?

Enfin, en matière d'ouverture d'esprit, m'est d'avis que comme d'habitude : chacun ferait mieux de balayer devant sa porte... Mais je persiste : heureusement que tu n'es pas nommé au ministère "de-ce-qu'il-faut-écouter-ou-non".

Sur ce, je retourne balayer moi  :Laughing:  ...

PS : Sur ce, je stopperais là le débat, si tu veux continuer nous pouvons faire çà en PM, inutile de polluer le post d'origine ?

----------

## Starch

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je crois que ces "restrictions de vie privée" ne dérangent que ceux qui ont qqch à cacher, et tant mieux qu'ils soient dérangé si ils font qqch d'illégal.

 

ça ne te dérange pas que des sociétés aient accès à des informations personnelles sans ton autorisation, là il ne s'agit que d'ip, mais ensuite... ???

++

Starch'

----------

## zdra

et ensuite ? ben il sauront que je poste des messages sur gentoo.org !!! waaaw quelle chance ils ont dit moi !! tu crois pas qu'ils ont autre chose à faire que de regarder ce que je fais ? Bigbrother il me fait pas peur, on est pas en chine non plus hein  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Qui le nie ? Ne serait-ce pas dans l'ordre de ce monde capitaliste de faire de la publicité pour ce qui rapporte le plus ? Crois-tu que Sony soit une entreprise philantrope ? Toi-même si tu y travaillais, opterais-tu pour une politique qui assure ton salaire et le contenu de la gamelle de ta famille ? Ou choisirais-tu une politique d'exception culturelle vouée à la faillite, et donc à ta mise au chômage ?

 

Je ne travaille pas pour Sony et je ne consomme pas du Sony pour consommer du sony (ou quelqu'autre société de ce type) et effectivement en tant que consommateur j'essai de faire des choix et donc me prive par moment d'une certaine facilité, de la même manière que j'utilise linux ce qui à la base à demander des efforts.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ne te retiens pas, tes goûts valent les miens ! Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de critiquer ta personne, rapport à tes goûts musicaux; la musique que tu écoutes, rapport à mes propres sensibilités, en revanche : oui. Ce qui ne fait pas de moi un référent des qualités musicales des productions actuelles. Tout la différence est là... 

 

[humour noir]Je l'ai déjà fait et personnellement j'ai pas honte de dire qu'une personne qui écoute Lorie devrait faire don de ses oreilles à quelqu'un qui en aurait plus besoin ![/humour noir]

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bref... Je me suis trompé. Je pensais naïvement que tu t'étais mal exprimé, je constate que non : tes propos reflétaient bien ta pensée, un peu bornée je le crains. Si je devais tenter de qualifier tout ceci, j'opterais pour du totalitarisme culturel.

 

Non pas borné et je préfère de loin le totalitarisme culturel à la soupe marketing servit tous les jours.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'espère qu'il ne s'agit là que de l'apanage de la jeunesse d'un esprit trop sûr de lui ?

 

Effectivement jeune et très sûr de lui !

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Enfin, en matière d'ouverture d'esprit, m'est d'avis que comme d'habitude : chacun ferait mieux de balayer devant sa porte... Mais je persiste : heureusement que tu n'es pas nommé au ministère "de-ce-qu'il-faut-écouter-ou-non".
> 
> Sur ce, je retourne balayer moi  ...
> 
> PS : Sur ce, je stopperais là le débat, si tu veux continuer nous pouvons faire çà en PM, inutile de polluer le post d'origine ?

 

Pour l'ouverture d'esprit je n'ai jamais soutenu avoir l'esprit ouvert vu que j'admets être intolérant envers les daubes musicales données en soupes populaires, par contre très ouvert sur la musique que j'estime être un ton au dessus de cette soupe (reggae, jazz, blues, rock, metal, hip hop...).Last edited by DuF on Mon Aug 02, 2004 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Quelle patience il faut pour lire tout ça !!!

Bien, je vais galement participer à ce troll qui n'est pas du tout "SUR LE MUR".

Oui, les majors sont persuadées que le P2P est responsable de la diminution des ventes d'album. Ça n'est pas le cas de tout le monde (et notamment du ministre de la culture soit dit en passant). Je pense qu'elles seront surprises du peu d'impact réel de ce mode d'échange de fichier.

Oui, les majors "forment" la population (par le biais de média audivisuels grand public) à la musique qu'ils vendent mais plus encore au mode de consommation de cette musique. Ils produisent de la musique "jettable" avec des artistes (je préfère "interprètes") éphémères (donc qui ne leurs coûtent pas cher).

L'objectif pour eux n'étant pas de vendre de bons produits mais de vendre beaucoup de produits. Ou plutôt de faire beaucoup de chiffre quitte à ne rien produire du tout : taxe sur les cd vierges par exemple (ils voulaient même faire taxer l'upload à un moment).

Oui, l'échange de fichiers/données protégé(e)s est illégal si les droits ne sont pas acquittés, et cela quelque soit le moyen. Et dans ce cas, comment faire pour protéger les droits des personnes qui en vivent ??? Car c'est bien cela le piratage : du vol. Et rien ne peut le justifier en ce qui concerne des contenus culturels : si tu ne peux pas acheter tous les albums que tu veux, sélectionne tes préférés. Ça ne t'arrachera pas une oreille de ne pas avoir TOUT ce que tu veux.

Car c'est le fond du problème : nous voulons tout en échange de rien. Et cela est valable pour tout. Combien de personne râlent après le gouvernement ?? Et combien d'entre elles sont allez votées ??

Il y a un projet de vote par internet : pour éviter l'effort de se déplacer !!! Mais j'hallucine !!! Bientôt on pourra voter par sms comme pour la starac !!! C'est un devoir de voter !!! Et ça devrait être obligatoire, comme en Belgique !!! Ainsi, les votes blancs auraient un vrai poids !!! Enfin, je m'égare là ...

Oui ce qui est anormal c'est que des sociétés privées aient le droit de collecter des données personnelles sans notre accord. Je n'ai rien à cacher mais ça n'est pas une raison pour que certains viennent derrière mon épaule pour regarder ce que je fais. Ça ne les regarde pas car c'est MA vie PRIVÉE. Comme dit Starch "là il ne s'agit que d'ip, mais ensuite...". Et encore, sur quels critères se basent-ils pour sélectionner une ip plutôt qu'une autre ??

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que cette loi ouvre une porte et qu'il faut la surveiller ...

PS: *DuF wrote:*   

> Lorie est et restera de la merde musicale !

 

Mouais ... Je suis loin d'être un fan (je ne connais pas ses chansons) mais je me garderai bien de porter un jugement sur les goûts (et les couleurs) de quelqu'un. Surtout s'il les assume, ce qui est la preuve d'un choix personnel.

@anigel & DuF : entre "soupe marketing" et "totalitarisme culturel" il semblerai que chacun y trouve son compte. Où est le problème dans ce cas ???

----------

## DuF

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: *DuF wrote:*   Lorie est et restera de la merde musicale ! 
> 
> Mouais ... Je suis loin d'être un fan (je ne connais pas ses chansons) mais je me garderai bien de porter un jugement sur les goûts (et les couleurs) de quelqu'un. Surtout s'il les assume, ce qui est la preuve d'un choix personnel.
> ...

 

Justement c'est là que je ne suis pas d'accord, en aucun cas j'estime que c'est un choix personnel d'écouter les musiques formatées par les majors.

Pour en revenir au P2P de toute façon les majors ont besoin d'un coupable, elles ne comprennent pas que les budgets ne sont pas extensibles et qu'il y a eu un report du budget sur la musique sur d'autres nouveaux loisirs, d'autres phénomènes comme les jeux vidéos, les sonneries pour portables, les abonnements de téléphones portables, etc.... Pour elles il faudrait que le budget musical soit en constante croissance, de l'ordre de 3% ça serait formidable.

De toute façon elles ne comprendront jamais rien, quand on entend Pascal Nègre sur Oui FM dire que c'est malheureux qu'il y a 4 ans Universal faisait 10 milliards de bénéfice et l'année dernière seulement 55 millions et qu'il ose dire ce n'est pas normal... le pauvre ce n'est pas moi qui irait le plaindre. Surtout quand on sait que la part de l'auteur/interprête c'est à peine 5% du prix d'un CD.

----------

## Starch

 *zdra wrote:*   

> et ensuite ? ben il sauront que je poste des messages sur gentoo.org !!! waaaw quelle chance ils ont dit moi !!
> 
> 

 

comme je l'ai dit, pour l'instant cela se limite à la collecte d'ip... Pas bien dangereux en soi, surtout que cela n'a aucune valeur ni juridique ni rien du tout car n'importe qui peut spoofer son ip.

Mais cela constitue un problème toutefois, car auparavant, avec la LIL, on ne pouvait pas inscrire des données personnelles sur toi dans un quelquonque fichier sans ton autorisation. Tu perds un peu de contrôle sur la divulgation d'informations personnelles sur toi... Moi je trouve ça génant.

ça commence par l'ip, ça continue par les préférences religieuses ou sexuelles... ça se termine par quoi ?

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  tu crois pas qu'ils ont autre chose à faire que de regarder ce que je fais ?

 

ça c'est le même raisonnement que dire "je vais pas me faire attaquer sur le réseau, les pirates ont autre chose à faire."

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Bigbrother il me fait pas peur, on est pas en chine non plus hein 
> 
> 

 

Fais gaffe à ce qu'on n'y arrive pas, la démocratie c'est fragile...  Dans Wing Commander 4 il y'a cette réplique :

 *McDowell dans Wing Commander 4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La liberté, c'est l'éternelle vigilance.
> 
> 

 

EDIT: Il le dit, il l'a pas écrit, en tout cas pas dans le jeu ;p

++

Starch'

----------

## MacFennec

Concernant le vote blanc, Il est en France considérer comme nul... Ca invite pas vraiment à se déplacer pr voter blanc.

----------

## alexou2643

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  Bigbrother il me fait pas peur, on est pas en chine non plus hein 

 

Mon petit doigt me dit que certains "grands démocrates" français, aimeraient beaucoup que la France et l'Europe tendent vers le modèle "démocratique" chinois...et d'ailleurs, la Chine, quelle belle "démocratie" dès lors qu'il s'agit de toucher 1.3 milliards de consommateurs !

----------

## MacFennec

vi Alexou. Selon le mouvement de pensée, on appelle ca le pragmatisme ou l'hypocrisie   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *alexou2643 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon petit doigt me dit que certains "grands démocrates" français, aimeraient beaucoup que la France et l'Europe tendent vers le modèle "démocratique" chinois...

 Soit tu sais pas ce qu'est la chine, soit tu sais pas ce qu'est la démocratie francaise (et européenne en général).

----------

## Starch

 *alexou2643 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et d'ailleurs, la Chine, quelle belle "démocratie" dès lors qu'il s'agit de toucher 1.3 milliards de consommateurs !

 

personne ne se cache de cette dualité. Le président a même dit sensiblement les mêmes mots (plus diplomatiquement) lors de son allocution.

 *alexou2643 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon petit doigt me dit que certains "grands démocrates" français, aimeraient beaucoup que la France et l'Europe tendent vers le modèle "démocratique" chinois.
> 
> 

 

N'exagérons pas. Je pense qu'ils sont pour la grande majorité très attachés à la démocratie. Le problème c'est plutot le libéralisme/capitalisme (poussés à l'extrème comme on le voit actuellement) et le "pour le peuple" de la démocratie qui ne vont pas ensemble.

Toutefois je ne pense qu'on s'éloigne largement du sujet là.

++

Starch'

----------

## yoyo

 *MacFennec wrote:*   

> Concernant le vote blanc, Il est en France considérer comme nul... Ca invite pas vraiment à se déplacer pr voter blanc.

 D'où l'idée d'appliquer le modèle Belge dans lequel le vote est obligatoire et où les votes blancs sont, de fait, pris en compte ...

@DuF : il est clair que je n'irai pas plaindre Universal & co. Si ces sociétés font moins de bénéfice, elles devraient déja se remettre en question avant de pointer les autres du doigt (prix des CD prohibitifs, etc.). Ceci dit, cela n'excuse en rien le caractère illicite des échanges de fichiers protégés ...

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Justement c'est là que je ne suis pas d'accord, en aucun cas j'estime que c'est un choix personnel d'écouter les musiques formatées par les majors.

 Et pourquoi ça ???

Je ne crois pas que ça soit un critère de bonne ou de mauvaise qualité. Ou alors j'ai raté un épisode ??

Je ne comprends pas les personnes qui à partir du moment où un artiste vends beaucoup d'albums (ou est produit pas une major) trouvent qu'il fait de la m***, par principe (et j'en connais).

Si ça, c'est un critère de choix, alors ça n'est pas non plus un critère de choix personnel, puisqu'ils ne jugent pas ce qu'ils entendent.

----------

## DuF

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *MacFennec wrote:*   Concernant le vote blanc, Il est en France considérer comme nul... Ca invite pas vraiment à se déplacer pr voter blanc. D'où l'idée d'appliquer le modèle Belge dans lequel le vote est obligatoire et où les votes blancs sont, de fait, pris en compte ...

 

Ca c'est une chose et en france on devrait s'inspirer de ce modèle.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @DuF : il est clair que je n'irai pas plaindre Universal & co. Si ces sociétés font moins de bénéfice, elles devraient déja se remettre en question avant de pointer les autres du doigt (prix des CD prohibitifs, etc.). Ceci dit, cela n'excuse en rien le caractère illicite des échanges de fichiers protégés ...
> 
>  *DuF wrote:*   Justement c'est là que je ne suis pas d'accord, en aucun cas j'estime que c'est un choix personnel d'écouter les musiques formatées par les majors. Et pourquoi ça ???
> 
> Je ne crois pas que ça soit un critère de bonne ou de mauvaise qualité. Ou alors j'ai raté un épisode ??
> ...

 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut condamner tout artiste qui vend énormément d'albums (je parle de musique formatée pas des artistes qui vendent beaucoup), j'aime par exemple ce qu'ont fait des groupes comme pink floyd, rolling stones, led zeppelin, u2 et j'en passe et qui sont de très gros vendeurs d'albums, je n'ai donc pas de problèmes avec les artistes qui vendent beaucoup. Et d'ailleurs je suis le premier à le dire et à refuter ce genre de jugements, d'ailleurs les réflexions du genre "je n'aime plus c'est trop connu" c'est complètement idiot, je veux bien qu'on ne souhaite plus l'entendre car on l'a trop entendu mais dire qu'on n'aime plus quand on l'a aimé c'est tout aussi bête ou alors pour moi cela signifie qu'on ne l'a réellement jamais aimé (enfin c'est mon idée).

J'ai du mal par contre avec les artistes sorties de la boite à produire des majors et qui ont tout le temps les mêmes musiques et le même type de paroles niaises.

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> J'ai du mal par contre avec les artistes sorties de la boite à produire des majors et qui ont tout le temps les mêmes musiques et le même type de paroles niaises.

 Je n'apprécie pas trop non plus ce genre de musique ... mais bon, si d'autres aiment bien, pourquoi les en priver ??

En plus, si on y réfléchit, ce sont eux qui paient pour permettre de lancer d'autres artistes qui, peut-être, nous plairont ...    :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   J'ai du mal par contre avec les artistes sorties de la boite à produire des majors et qui ont tout le temps les mêmes musiques et le même type de paroles niaises. Je n'apprécie pas trop non plus ce genre de musique ... mais bon, si d'autres aiment bien, pourquoi les en priver ??
> 
> En plus, si on y réfléchit, ce sont eux qui paient pour permettre de lancer d'autres artistes qui, peut-être, nous plairont ...   

 

Dans ma vision totalitaire je préfèrerai que ce soit de la bonne musique qui permette de lancer d'autres artistes qui, peut être nous plairont  :Wink: 

En gros j'aime pas l'argument des majors de dire que c'est grâce à Star Academy qu'ils peuvent financer les petits nouveaux... le besoin de musique est là donc autant qu'il soit meilleur possible non ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Ce qui me derange le plus dans cet ENORME bordel avec les Majors c'est :

 Le prix du CD (20 Eur le cd, faut pas pousser quand meme !)

 L'artiste dans tout ca ? (Oui, j'ai bien dit artiste, ces gens qui ont encore des idees originales et un vrai talent !) Il ne gagne pas grand chose (2% du prix du CD en moyenne !)

Donc pour etre clair, c'est pas vraiment l'argent qui me pose probleme, mais la personne qui le recupere !

Lorsque j'aime un artiste je suis reticent a acheter son CD malgres tout (car je me dit a chaque fois que l'artiste comme le consommateur est lui aussi une vache a lait), si j'avais la possibilite de prendre le CD et de faire un DON directement a l'artiste (ou a une association chargee de reelement aider les artistes) sans passer par l'aspirateur a fric, je le ferai !

Internet est une oportunite pour les artistes, ils pourraient s'auto produire et mettre leurs oeuvres en ligne pour une somme raisonnable.

Moi je verrai bien une sorte d'assos a but non lucratif formee par des artistes 'deja lances et connus' qui aideraient les petit artistes voulant percer a s'auto produire avec des frais minimes grace a internet (et les nouveaux medias/moyen de communication en general) ! Et tout ca en envoyant bouller les majors !

Mais bon, tout ca n'est plus ou moins qu'un reve !   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## limacette

Ce qui se fait aussi de plus en plus souvent c'est que des artistes qui n'ont pas réussi à être lancés mettent leurs albums sur le net en libre téléchargement... Ou ils le mettent aussi tout simplement par choix pour en faire profiter un maximum de gens gratuitement (sans compter les frais de connexion...)... Un petit exemple: Ymochel (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas http://www.ymochel.com)

Voilaaaa....

----------

## navidson

on peut citer aussi http://www.textone.org et http://www.thinnerism.com

----------

## DuF

et http://magnatune.com/ aussi par exemple !

----------

## Oni92

Sinon, on peux passer par le logiciel Irate : http://irate.sourceforge.net/ qui propose des artises selon vos goûts   (ou presque  :Wink:  ) via un système de vote.

----------

## totoro

Moi j'admire les maisons de disque !!!

En effet elles ont réussi à faire croire à tout le monde que sans elles pas de création musicale ....

Comme ça quand les grands patrons d'Universal et autre ils se plantent dans leur choix stratégiques ben c'est à tout le monde de payer ... et on ose nous dire que le monde dans lequel nous vivons est trop libéral ... dans une vraie économie libérale, on les laisserai crever ces boîtes.

Alors moi je dis chapeau, faire croire à tous le monde qu'on est dans une économie libérale et réussir à se faire préserver ses "acquis" par les systèmes légaux .... BRAVO M. Nègre!

----------

## koala01

Salut,

Je prend le train en marche et n'ai pas eu le courrage de lire toutes les réponses...

Du point de vue  du P2P, il est vrai qu'il y a quelque chose de malsain dans l'histoire:

Comme en Belgique (ben voui, je suis belge... sorry  :Embarassed:  ) les FAI ADSL nous faont payer cher et vilain  le volume de base (up/down cumulé) et encore plus cher tout dépassement, et qu'en plus, dans le prix des supports vierges, il est compté une taxe qui est sencée couvrir les droits d'auteurs,  on peut encore se poser la question de savoir si, finalement, on ne paye quand meme pas notre écot pour ce qu'on a téléchargé...

Mais pour en revenir au sujet meme du topic...

Quand certains abus sont susceptibles d'avoir lieu du fait d'une loi, et même si elle va dans le sens d'une sécurité accrue "pour la plupart",  et principalement si elle met à mal l'une des valeur essentielle à la démocratie (les libertés individuelles), le conseil d'état devrait d'office s'opposer dans l'ensemble à son passage...

D'autant que cette loi n'est finalement pas très au point:

A cause de cette loi, je suis susceptible, mon site étant hégergé en france, de l'inscrire à la CNIL, pour respecter la loi francaise...

Par contre, étant belge, domicilié en Belgique, je ne suis nullement hors la loi si je ne m'inscrit pas à la CNIL du simple fait qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une loi belge ni meme internationnale...

Voyez-vous les limites d'une telle legisltation  :Question:   :Question: 

Honnêtement, sans être parfaitement anarchiste, il faut avouer que le système est loin d'être parfais, même si c'est le moins mauvais qui existe  :Wink: 

----------

## Macdir

Bonjour,

j'ai lu une grosse partie de la conversion, et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec certains points de vue qui disent que le piratage c'est presque légal...

l'anarchisme est un système tout à fait instable...

je n'ai pas le temps de m'étendre sur tous ces sujets...

en tout cas selon moi il faut faire quelque chose contre le piratage car pour la musique c'est la mort des nouveaux artistes... et cela limite donc le choix, il n'y aura que les plus forts qui survivront... et encore...

 *koala01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme en Belgique (ben voui, je suis belge... sorry  ) les FAI ADSL nous faont payer cher et vilain  le volume de base (up/down cumulé) et encore plus cher tout dépassement, et qu'en plus, dans le prix des supports vierges, il est compté une taxe qui est sencée couvrir les droits d'auteurs,  on peut encore se poser la question de savoir si, finalement, on ne paye quand meme pas notre écot pour ce qu'on a téléchargé...
> 
> 

 

Genre?!

On paie 40 par mois depuis déjà combien? 5 ans non? pour avoir l'adsl...

Et on l'avait à 1 MBPS au début et depuis 2 ans je crois à 3.3 MBPS pour le même prix... avec une qualité de service irréprochable....

Tu trouves ca beaucoup toi?!...

Et 1 le giga une fois que tu a dépassé les 10Go c'est beaucoup peut-être?

Je sais que les gens veulent toujours plus mais bon...

J'ai vu une news sur je sais plus quel site qui disait qu'on avait le meilleur service ADSL d'Europe...

En plus certains (chanceux) vont faire le béta-test du nouveau service adsl qui commence ce mois-ci je crois pour se terminer en décembre et à partir de 2005 il y aura une conversion des lignes ADSL vers cette nouvelle norme qui proposera une vitesse de 20 MBPS le tout pour le même prix...

----------

## marvin rouge

1- c'est un vieux post, je sais, et je ne veux pas relancer un vieux troll qui dormait. 

2- je ne suis pas pour le p2p, mais la, ca mérite l'info:

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=241789

----------

## kwenspc

Eh ben ça bouge ici on dirait   :Very Happy: 

Nous entrons dans une nouvelle aire! L'aire de la dictature enconomique!

alors réjouissez vous   :Smile: 

désormais vous n'aurez plus à penser à plein de chose!

- vous acheterez la musique qu'on voudra bien vous vendre 

- on vous lavera le cerveau le plus possible, dans le moindre endroit, avec des moyens dingue! bah alors quoi, vous êtes pas satisfait?

- puisque la population dans son ensemble est bête et sujette à suivre le groupe traçons la route de celui-ci : des pubs partout (franchement aujourd'hui c'est le désert!), du mattraquage multimédia continuel, la stasie (une super police croyez moi!) sera remise au goût du jour (bon sur un nom plus enchanteur genre On Te Surveille Partout Pour Que Tu Vive Super Top Mega Bien)

- comment ça t'as pas acheter tel produit? allez Camp de réeducation, euh pardon camp de vacance à notre cher club medlavagecervo!

- pour les récalcitrants, pour ceux qui coutent cher et qui rapportent rien y a toujours la méthode chinoise de "mise au rancarts"...

franchement : elle est pas belle la vie???   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

fin de déconnade...

Comme dirait l'autre, il n'y a que dans le malheur que les gens se rapprochent et se solidarisent pour se soulever et trouver une meilleure voie. Alors on peut toujours esperer que, quand ce sera vraiment la grosse merde, le peuple réagira.

D'ici là mesdames, messieurs on va subir.    :Sad: 

car pour le moment nous tombons, nous tombons toujours plus bas...

ah tenez des ptits liens sympas  :Smile:  :

-  Le contrat tacite des gens qui dorment 

- freenet : une ébauche du p2p de demain

- un forum de discution

- un artiste comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent (enfin je trouve)Last edited by kwenspc on Tue Sep 28, 2004 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ... la stazie (une super police croyez moi!) sera remise au goût du jour (bon sur un nom plus enchanteur genre On Te Surveille Partout Pour Que Tu Vive Super Top Mega Bien)
> 
> 

 

c'est Stasie avec un S

Staatsicherheit(sdienst) en gros (service de) sécurité de l'état

----------

## kwenspc

ah oki pardon   :Sad:   je corrige

----------

## Trevoke

Hep tenez-moi la porte!

Dis-donc, mon pote, avec des coups de gueule comme ca, t'es du genre a telecharger du warez, des mp3s et des films toi?

Le p2p c'est une bien belle invention mais on s'en sert beaucoup plus pour faire des trucs illegaux qu'autre chose, c'est bien triste mais c'est comme ca.

Si ca t'ennuie tant que ca, jette un coup d'oeil a Freenet.

----------

## Oupsman

Le P2P peut etre interessant : regardez Skype par exemple.

Des serveurs de flux bittorrents pour distribuer les distibutions Linux, ca vous tente pas vous ?

Moi si, si cela peut décharger un peu les serveurs de développeurs.

----------

## navier-stokes

la regle, c'est pas de CD graves a la maison!!

Neanmoins 1terabyte de donnees encryptees en AES, avec les clefs sur un usbstick, et une swap du meme tonneau.

Le stick usb peut facilement se casser en deux pour perdre la clef. Un backup des clefs a ete grave sur cd et poste a un copain dans un autre pays.

Et de toute facon tres peu de warez en p2p... surtout des series tele americaines, et je n'ai jamais ete sur que ce soit interdit...

----------

## kwenspc

hum, bah si tes series américaines ont été diffusées en France via DVD ou VHS alors oui c'est interdit...sinon si elles n'ont pas de distributeur en France en effet c'est légal. Mais le jour où un distributeur en France les diffusera tu seras "obligé" (tout est relatif) de t'en séparer.

Enfin c'est légal du moment que tu ne fais pas d'argent avec et que tu ne les diffuse pas en masse...je vois pas qui pourrait le faire d'ailleurs.

----------

## Monstros

[quote="DuF"][quote="yoyo"]

Justement c'est là que je ne suis pas d'accord, en aucun cas j'estime que c'est un choix personnel d'écouter les musiques formatées par les majors.[/quote]

Ouaips, j'écoute du Lorie. Pas seulement du Lorie, hein, j'écoute énormement de choses, j'ai l'esprit suffisement ouvert pour accepter de tout juger par moi-même selon mes propres goûts sans dire "c'est nul" ou "c'est bon", mais seulement "j'aime" ou "je n'aime pas". Je pense que c'est l'erreur que tu commets : utiliser tes propres goûts comme référents artistiques généraux.

De plus, sache que contrairement à ce que tu pourrais penser, je n'ai pas été "formaté" par les Majors, puisque Loris, je l'ai découverte en téléchargeant sur le net, et en l'appréciant, alors que les majors ne voulaient pas la signer ! Je n'ai donc subit l'influence ni de la pub, ni des média, ni des majors. Juste mes propres goûts. Alors entre un Rhapsody, un Goldman (les "bien pensants" disaient que c'était de la merde, il y a 23ans, et qu'il ne durerai pas, si si !) et un Bizet, bah ca ne me fait pas peur de mettrert un Lorie.

Les goûts ne se discutent pas. Tu as le droit de dire "je n'aime pas", parce que tu n'impliques que tes propres goûts en disant celà, mais pas celui de dire "c'est de la merde", parce que tu insultes la personnes qui a fabriqué cette supposée "merde".

Pour en revenir au sujet initial : 

D'un coté, il faut proteger les artistes (tous ! Pas seulement ceux qui feraient de la "bonne musique"), de l'autre coté, les CD sont vraiment trop cher. J'utilise le net essentiellement pour connaitre de nouveaux artiste ("tiens, c'est quoi ça ? je connais pas...), n'écoutant pas la radio, et seulement le 20h à la TV, et quelques émissions de débats et des documentaires (pas sur la musique). Le net me sert à me forger mon propre avis sur ce que j'écoute, et à faire une sélection de ce que je dois acheter. Bref, je télécharge pas "trop" (encore faudrait-il mesurer ce "trop"), et c'est dans le but de pouvoir acheter ensuite si ca me plait vraiment. Avec cette loi, je ne pourrai plus télécharger, et donc pas tester, et j'arrêterai donc d'acheter des disques. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit l'objectif...

Quant à la vidéo, ce que je télécharge n'est pas disponible en France, car les droits ne sont même pas achetés. Dois-je me priver de productions artistiques sous prétextes que personne ne veut les distribuer en France ?

Au final, les majors se servent du prétexte du P2P pour fabriquer leur propre système de renseignement, et c'est ce qui m'inquiète. Parce que c'est l'ouverture pour une police "capitalisée" appliquant leur loi plutôt que la Loi. Il est déjà difficile avec certains policier (une tres faible minorité cependant, heureusement) de les empêcher de jouer au cow-boy, que va-t-il se passer quand les polices seront contrôlées par des majors qui ont pour couci la rentabilité plus que le respect de la loi, la sécurité des citoyens, etc...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hum, bah si tes series américaines ont été diffusées en France via DVD ou VHS alors oui c'est interdit...sinon si elles n'ont pas de distributeur en France en effet c'est légal. Mais le jour où un distributeur en France les diffusera tu seras "obligé" (tout est relatif) de t'en séparer.
> 
> Enfin c'est légal du moment que tu ne fais pas d'argent avec et que tu ne les diffuse pas en masse...je vois pas qui pourrait le faire d'ailleurs.

 

Appliquable pour les animes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

vi  :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

http://www.01net.com/article/251710.html

----------

## bassman_fr

ATTENTION MEGA TROLL   

 *lorie wrote:*   

> Mon coeur est à la fête 
> 
> Lorsque tu me prends dans tes bras 
> 
> Ça me suffit, je suis heureuse comme ça 
> ...

 

est-ce qu'il faut vraiment que je mette des paroles de noir désir pour que vous reconnaissiez qu'il n'y pas une grande profondeur chez lorie ?

ceci dit, chacun ses goûts effectivement.

(désolé à tous les fans de lorie mais ca me démangeait  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing:  oui en effet!

c'est marrant après je me demande pourquoi j'ai jamais été attiré par ce genre de musique...

----------

## Tsukusa

Ces lois sur le contrôle du P2P est pour moi un mal.

Peut-être que les studios de production y gagneront, c'est même certain mais à côté les mp3 et div-x ont développé une véritable industrie Hi-Tech: lecteur mp3, div-x et autres....

Maintenant il restera à faire un choix entre ces deux secteurs mais je ne suis pas sur que celui des studios soit le plus avantageux à long terme ...

----------

## Adrien

```
 oui en effet! 

c'est marrant après je me demande pourquoi j'ai jamais été attiré par ce genre de musique...
```

Ce genre de musique s'adresse plutôt aux gamines de 6-14 ans qui rêvent du prince charmant à vrai dire....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Es-tu une gamine de 6-14 ans qui rêve au prince charmant kwenspc ?   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum, d'autant plus que beaucoup de major et/ou de gros fabricants de logiciel tiennent un discours ambigüe sur la question...

Le problème avec ce genre de loi c'est que c'est ici le consommateur qui va devoir se plier au règle du marché...c'est l'inverse de la base du capitalisme où ce sont les entreprises qui doivent être à l'écoute du consommateur et se plier au loi du marché! (ou alors en trouver un et le developper SANS forcer la main)

Avec les majors il y a un pb : elles ont trés bien compris que grâcent au p2p et au web en général les artistes peuvent faire de la musique et la diffuser sans passer par une juteux contrat au bénéfice de la major. (cf le site de bruno greeen par exemple)

Elles ont peur qu'un jour les artistes comprennent qu'ils peuvent devenir indépendants ou bien développer leur propre label à moindre cout.

En plus leur discours comme quoi ils ont perdu cette année 23% est bidon : ils gagnent 23% de moins que l'an dernier (où l'année la plus hautte je sais plus)...donc ils gagnent toujours. ce qui est normal quand on voit la marge qu'elles sont font sur un disque. Ce qui m'énèrve d'autant plus est qu'elles clament haut et fort travailler pour leur artistes alors même qu'elles bossent exclusivement pour leur actionnaires un point c'est tout.

mais pour en revenir à la musique dites  : de "merdes", par certains (je suis de leur avis soit dit en passant mais ça ne regarde que moi puisque c'est une question de goût)  : si il n'y avait personne pour l'écouter elle se vendrait pas.

C'est comme tout ces gens qui s'offusquent de ces emissions qui pourrissent le paysage télévisuel. Ok c'est vrai c'est nul c'est scandaleux. Mais derrière? il y a plusieurs millions de gens qui regardent ça!

alors se battre contre des gouts de chiottes c'est un peu se battre contre des moulins à vent : on peut pas critiquer puisque chacun est libre après tout (et c'est tout à fait normal) d'écouter ce qu'il veut, de lire ce qu'il veut et de regarder ce qu'il veut...

Ce qu'il manque tout juste : c'est une conscience collective des problèmes sous-jacent à cela, je veux dire : les majors qui mattraque à fond, les politiques "acheté" qui font des lois sur-mesure pour les majors, nos vies privées de plus en plus bafouées au nom de l'économie...etc...

mais au vues des recents évènement (la CNIL qui a à sa tête un trou du... et les lois minables qui ont été adoptées) je ne pense pas qu'on verra "le temps s'éclaircir" de sitôt!

----------

## bassman_fr

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qu'il manque tout juste : c'est une conscience collective des problèmes sous-jacent à cela, je veux dire : les majors qui mattraque à fond, les politiques "acheté" qui font des lois sur-mesure pour les majors, nos vies privées de plus en plus bafouées au nom de l'économie...etc...
> 
> !

 

Moi je pense que la cible privilégiée des majors ce sont les adolescents, parce ce qu'ils sont très influencables et ont pour la plupart un comportement de moutons (on y passe tous à l'adolescence) : si toute la classe écoute telle musique, s'habille de telle manière et regarde telle émission, tu passes pour un con à aller à contre courant. Et ne pas passer pour un con à l'adolescence c un peu le but ultime. Bref le matraquage publicitaire des majors n'est pas destiné à un public avertit comme nous le sommes, mais bien aux ados, qui font l'audience et engraissent tout un tas de gens. Je pense qu'il manque tout simplement une culture de la différence dans notre pays, enfin peut être bien qu'il manque une culture tout court... Bon aller stop trolling

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> Moi je pense que la cible privilégiée des majors ce sont les adolescents, parce ce qu'ils sont très influencables et ont pour la plupart un comportement de moutons (on y passe tous à l'adolescence) : si toute la classe écoute telle musique, s'habille de telle manière et regarde telle émission, tu passes pour un con à aller à contre courant. Et ne pas passer pour un con à l'adolescence c un peu le but ultime.

 

Juste dit comme ca en passant :

moi j'ai jamais été : "fringues de marque" et avoir la meme chose que les copains ou encore avoir le dernier CD a la mode ...

Par contre, il faut avouer que concernant le matos des copains c'etait different "Ouhaaa, j'veux la meme calco !! ... quoi, a la maison t'as un P2 200 ?? batard va  :Wink:  !! jveux le meme !  :Very Happy:  "

----------

## bassman_fr

bienvenue au club des exceptions qui confirment la règle LOL   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah moi au college j'avais une HP-48 GX  :Smile:  Et maintenant j'ai une HP-49G mais elle prend la poussiere... Quelqu'un en veut, j'te fais un prix d'ami  :Smile: 

----------

